# Vacation Club Points are different than Marriott Reward Points?



## luvgoldns (Jun 21, 2010)

I know there are a lot of different threads going...so to keep the threads separate I wanted to mention that one of my 2011 options for Maui's Ocean Club still shows that I can trade it in for 100,000 Marriott Rewards points. 

So, I am assuming that the Marriott Rewards points are still a totally separate entity compared to this new MVCI point system?

Can anyone who knows more than I please confirm this?

Thanks & I apologize (again) for my ignorance.

ileneg


----------



## Asia2000 (Jun 21, 2010)

Do not feel bad.  It is very confusing.  A club point is not the same as a Marriott Reward point.  A club point is worth tremendously more than a MR point with the new "destinations program".  3,000 club points will give you roughly a $1,750, 5-7 night stay.  3,000 MR points will give you almost nothing.

3,000 club points will convert to roughly 100,000 MR points according to one of the recent posts.  100,000 MR points will only give you five nights in a category 5 Marriott.  

So you are looking at $1,750 for use of your club points.  Maybe $650 for use of the equivalent MR points at your local Marriott.  

The club point stay would be a 2 bedroom unit with a full kitchen.  The MR point stay would be your typical Marriott studio.  

Converting to MR points is not a good deal.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jun 21, 2010)

You know the video of people rushing the opening doors at Wal-Mart on Black Friday? 

Well, I think I'll wait a few days to allow things to calm down....

Yes, it appears that MR hotel/resort points systems is totally different than the timeshare system.  But, make no mistake, Marriott has done very well with the MR hotel/resort points system so they have purposely gone to this type of system with the MVCI.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, Marriott Rewards Points and the new Destination Club Points are and will remain completely separate animals.

If you own a direct-purchase MVCI week and have always been able to exchange your Week for MRP, that option continues exactly as is whether you enroll in the new system or not.

If you own an external-resale MVCI week and have not been able to exchange for MRP, it appears there may be an opportunity to add that option to your ownership if you enroll in the new system.

(from the FAQ)
*I originally purchased my Marriott Vacation Club week(s) as an external sale through the secondary market. Would the benefits of enrolling be different for me?

If your external purchase closed prior to June 20, 2010, it is eligible to be enrolled with the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program. The enrollment fee for one externally purchased week will initially be $1,495, and enrolling multiple externally purchased weeks will initially total $1,995. This offer is expected to be available only through December 31, 2010. Once you enroll your week(s), you will gain the annual option to elect Vacation Club Points, and you may also add the option of trading your week(s) for Marriott Rewards points if the week(s) you purchased externally are eligible for Marriott Rewards trade. You also will gain the benefit and convenience of the annual single-use fee (Club Dues).*


----------



## Dave M (Jun 21, 2010)

The key to that quote appears to be *"if the week(s) you purchased externally are eligible for Marriott Rewards trade."* The language in the T&C provides that the resale week is generally not eligible unless the closing was through a Marriott-approved broker (where Marriott took its commission). 

Based on what callers to Owner Services are currently being told, it appears that *all* resale owners (without regard to that restriction) can get the Marriott Rewards trade option if they sign up for the points program by tomorrow (June 22) night.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmmmm.  You may be right, Dave.  I believe it's Dean who has external-resale weeks which he was able to convert for MRP under the Weeks system (he negotiated that with a subsequent direct purchase, if I'm remembering correctly.)  But I saw a post from him yesterday that those weeks of his are still being assessed the resale week price for conversion to points, despite the fact that their usage was effectively as direct-purchase weeks.

Interesting.  Maybe that sort of negotiation happened more often than the collective TUG community knew, which is why this provision was included in the conversion terms?


----------



## wsrobinson (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave M said:


> The key to that quote appears to be *"if the week(s) you purchased externally are eligible for Marriott Rewards trade."* The language in the T&C provides that the resale week is generally not eligible unless the closing was through a Marriott-approved broker (where Marriott took its commission).
> 
> Based on what callers to Owner Services are currently being told, it appears that *all* resale owners (without regard to that restriction) can get the Marriott Rewards trade option if they sign up for the points program by tomorrow (June 22) night.



I had not heard the date restriction.  Where was that mentioned?  I wasn't told about it over the phone.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 21, 2010)

See, for example, post #12 in this thread.

Bottom line? Don't sign up for the points program based on the assumption you will get the Marriott Rewards points option unless you get it in writing.

Note also that you have three days to rescind if you change your mind.


----------



## luvgoldns (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion, I should have specified that I was asking as an MVCI owner who originally purchased directly from Marriott.

Thanks,
ileneg


----------

